# Solution to Pigeon Smell



## birdmandan (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi All,

I will be bringing up a topic that may upset or even offend some members .

But, it is a good opportunity to see where people stand on this topic.

Pigeon feathers contain a powder which ensures hygiene and toughens them up against external parasites.

However, many non fanciers may not like the smell of the powder such as certain customers who want to do a dove release.

Has anyone found a way to lessen the smell of the powder or considered ways to overcome it.

Personally, I find planting rosemary or lavender near a loft to be pleasant.

But, what about the birds themselves?

Has anyone tried perfume or other scents?

Most birds don't have a keen sense of smell so it should not cause them any harm.

Let's open up a discussion for this topic.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Perfumes and suchlike are not good for use around (certainly not on) birds. Unless they are designated specifically for pigeons, like pigeon bath salts, they are very likely to be toxic.

I don't notice much feather smell unless I am actually holding the pigeon, though several pigeons in a confined space for a period of time will eventually give off an odour - I only get it when I have rescue birds inside, and the room smells 'pigeony'.

I would not have thought that in the example you give, dove release, they would be confined in a client's place for long enough to be a problem (?)


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

The smell comes from the droppings,alot more then it comes from the birds...Healthy pigeons will have the bloom ordor....Keep the loft dry & clean...I have a Dust Buster,and I vacum around the loft in the mornings,after I scrape up...Also,good ventilation will keep the loft smelling better...If you want to know if your loft has good ventilation,get a cigar,and smoke it for a few minutes in the loft with the loft door closed,and the windows partially closed also...Leave the loft,close the door...Wait 5 minutes,and reenter the loft...If you can smell the cigar smoke,you need better ventilation....If you don`t smell the cigar,your ventilation is good.....Alamo


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

birdmandan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I will be bringing up a topic that may upset or even offend some members .
> 
> ...


I have never noticed a smell, if you are worried about it, pigeons love to bath..so offering one a few times a week with a bit of lavender oil in it would not hurt.. I use 20 mule team borax in my pigeons bath water..a tablspoon per gallon there abouts. they are very white and soft. I have put rosemary cuttings in their bath water before and it was pleasant.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

As stated above, the vast majority of any odor from pigeons comes from the droppings, especially when the weather is wet or damp. My birds themselves do not have an offensive odor.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

I've never noticed an odor either. I'm not implying you have sick birds but I have read in other posts that the droppings from sick birds can have an odor.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

grunt45 said:


> I've never noticed an odor either. I'm not implying you have sick birds but I have read in other posts that the droppings from sick birds can have an odor.


I agree with grunt, if the dropping have a strong offensive odor you have sick birds and they need to be medicated. I would recommend a vet visit, barring that obtain the book "Fit to Win" by Wim Peters he talks at length about this very subject.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

Too many birds basketed and then put in a confined space ( a boot of a car ) will cause a smell but its from the droppings, Healthy birds will have it, All the baskets at the clubs have a certain smell, I do not mind it, I actually like it, It reminds me of basketing days when I first started.

I would keep the hampers clean and minimise the birds in each one, Have a wire floor so they do not trample the poops and make sure they ventilate well. Take them out somewhere not so obvious at a release and leave them out in the fresh air for 30 mins to let the smell disburse


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I agree that any smell would be coming from the droppings, not the birds. Perfumes and things like that with a strong odor are bad for pigeons respiratory system. Clean birds smell good.


----------



## splash (Mar 17, 2011)

if you take an sock and dip it in eucalptus oil it gives a minty odor and it cleans the birds respitory trac while deodorizing the coop, try that and you wont be sorry ! Good luck.


----------

